# Double clutched!!



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a pair that have their clutch on 30-Aug-2012; Today the babies are 59-54 days old. Today I have checked the nest box, and found an egg in the nest 

I tried to minimize the day light for the tiels; in order to avoid double clutching; since it is winter here. I left the nest box; assuming that it will be warmer for the pair & babies; however, it turned out that it encourged them for breeding.

This is the 3rd clutch for the female, the first one was with its old owner, and it didn't hatch... I have the following concerns:


Am afraid this would affect the female health, mainly it is getting colder here. I have put a blanket on the cage, and only one side of the cage is not covered. The cage is inside my house "on the balcony"; which is a closed one.


I still don't know if the babies weaned at this age; since am afraid they may break the egg inside the nest.

Whats your thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The egg will be fine. To be perfectly honest, when I have babies, I always took the box away as soon as all the babies had left the box. Since there is an egg, I wouldn't take the box away now. And the hen should be fine, since its the feeding of babies that is so tiring, if she has a good diet, the laying of the eggs wont hurt her any. As long as its warm in the box, any new babies will be fine.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> The egg will be fine. To be perfectly honest, when I have babies, I always took the box away as soon as all the babies had left the box. Since there is an egg, I wouldn't take the box away now. And the hen should be fine, since its the feeding of babies that is so tiring, if she has a good diet, the laying of the eggs wont hurt her any. As long as its warm in the box, any new babies will be fine.


Thanks roxy,

Yesterday another egg was laid, I am trying to have a varied diet including veggies, seeds, eggs, cuttle bone.

Hopefully the hen will be in a good health.

How can I know if the babies have weaned? they are 61,60,58, and 56 days old.

Thanks,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They will stop begging the parents for food when they are weaned. You can also check their crops at night to see if its full of food or not.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> They will stop begging the parents for food when they are weaned. You can also check their crops at night to see if its full of food or not.


Thanks roxy,

Today the third egg was laid... regarding the babies, actually I rarely hear them begging or being fed...If I checked their crop, how will I know if they weaned?

Thanks,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Checking their crop just tells you whether they have eaten or not. You can feel it to see if its seeds in their crop or not. Once you no longer hear them eating from the parents then they're fully weaned.


----------

